# Arriving Mid-June in S'pore from UK



## SimonC1972 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi All,

First time on here so any help would be great
Looking for some info around schools and nurseries. I am moving to Spore with my wife and kids ( 2 Girls aged 9 and 2) this summer mid-late June from London. I wanted to know a) 
What the school year is? Ie Calender or Sept-June as in UK. 
b) Are the Intl schools better from English or French speakers? My wife and eldest daughter are from Reunion Island, but schooled in UK for 5 years. 
c) Would a French Intl or UK Intl school be more suitable?

I will probably have way more questions over the next few months, so hope I can get some good info on here.

Many Thanks in Advance
Cheers
Simon:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sgporc (May 14, 2012)

Singapore schools up to high school follows the calendar year. 4 semesters per year. Starting first week of January... 10 weeks school, 1 week break, 10 weeks school, 4 weeks break, 10 weeks school, 1 week break, 10 weeks school, rest of year break. pretty simple... 

I don't know about the international schools and system.


----------



## SimonC1972 (Apr 4, 2013)

OK Thanks for the response, I was also told that, but then contradictory that they began in September as well...


----------



## SimonC1972 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for responses so far..
Another q - Could we get a reasonably sized 3 bed flat / house with access to a pool for 3500-4500 p/m? Just looking for a rough answer as he have some relocate help available once we arrive in June, but we're finding the online estate agents painful as they show pics of the building and a lift, rather than the actually flats!!!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

SimonC1972 said:


> Thanks for responses so far..
> Another q - Could we get a reasonably sized 3 bed flat / house with access to a pool for 3500-4500 p/m? Just looking for a rough answer as he have some relocate help available once we arrive in June, but we're finding the online estate agents painful as they show pics of the building and a lift, rather than the actually flats!!!


You'll probably have to compromise in some way at that price point, such as location and/or a nearby community center pool rather than a condo-specific one.


----------



## SimonC1972 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks BBC Watcher..Am not bothered about travelling 30-40 mins daily each way
would rathwer have a bigger, cleaner flat with condo/flat specific pool. Hopefully we can find places like that


----------



## Stratum (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi Simon, Please feel free to call us at 61007170 to assist with your accommodation issues.


----------



## SimonC1972 (Apr 4, 2013)

Stratum said:


> Hi Simon, Please feel free to call us at 61007170 to assist with your accommodation issues.


Hi Stratum

Who is "Us" please?

I am still in UK and have 30 days seviced appartment with my work

All I wanted to know is if the above is viable

I already have a relocation agent through my work to help me when I arrive

I am trying to get info before we move

Thanks


----------



## SimonC1972 (Apr 4, 2013)

Anone know if there are restrictions bring in UK goods...I have 40 ft container so toying with idea of bringing UK cereals etc that I am presuming you can't but in Singapore. Marmite, Peanut Butter, Etc Etc
(Obviously not fresh fruit but packaged, jarred, tinned food)


----------

